# When the NHL comes back



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Will you continue watching the NHL regularly when it is brought back?*​
I will still watch the NHL as much as before1334.21%I will not watch the NHL as much as I did before410.53%I was never a fan of the NHL2155.26%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How do you feel about the NHL after this Fiasco.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was looking for the who cares answer but couldn't find it!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm not a huge NHL guy to begin with ever since the Stars moved to Dallas, so I really don't miss it much at all anymore. The thing is, almost every major professional sport has had a strike, lockout or something to that effect at one point. As many fans get disappointed when the BS happens they all come back again. It takes some longer than others but I think the majority do. It's pretty sad it is the way it is today with all pro sports. Look at the fricken T wolves, (not to change the subject) can't even get the babies to want to play anymore. uke: As far as I'm concerned professional sports in general have really taken a sh!t. Pretty sad, when you look at the payrolls and guys are still not motivated. I think the "Miracle on ice" is just going to look all the more special as years go by.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Do you think the NHL will turn a blind eye to steroid use to have hulking freaks out there on the ice, and guys with 199 MPH slapshots, to get the fans back into the games? 

MLB, you broke my heart.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

This lockout is the greatest thing ever, more college hoops than ever before. Hopefully they can't resolve the issue for years to come.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> This lockout is the greatest thing ever, more college hoops than ever before. Hopefully they can't resolve the issue for years to come.


I never thought of it that way, but you are right! I can't wait until I make enough cash to have all the satellite packages....college FB, college BB, NFL, NBA, etc.....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> This lockout is the greatest thing ever, more college hoops than ever before. Hopefully they can't resolve the issue for years to come.


 uke: Basketball


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > This lockout is the greatest thing ever, more college hoops than ever before. Hopefully they can't resolve the issue for years to come.


uke: NHL Hockey


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Do they even play hockey West of Jamestown.......or when was the last time a team from the West won the High School Hockey Crown in ND?
cheers


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

chief said:


> Do they even play hockey West of Jamestown.......or when was the last time a team from the West won the High School Hockey Crown in ND?
> cheers


Ya, we'll see about that when Minot takes it all this year. Unless my boys from Hazen - Beulah have anything to do with it! Don't forget the west.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Do they even play hockey West of Jamestown.......


Ahhhh I love it........

"Whoaaooo Black Betty bamalam...Whoaaooa black betty bamallam"


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Chief, Its funny you mention that, about teams from the west. This year Minot is something special the only undefeated team in the state!

TC


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> uke: NHL Hockey


uke: NHL Hockey


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Watched the West Region and Hazen did play quite well for a 7th seed. It was great to see the support for Gusto! 
TC


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm having hockey withdrawl. On the pluss side of things, my Blackhawks are tied with all other teams for first place this year :lol: .

It just hasn't been the same without JR, Eddy the eagle, Chelios, probert, Phil Hously, and my favorite Amonte.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ryan thats the best way to look at it for me personaly i miss the games i am a huge wilds fan.But i am so sick of these [email protected] saying they don't make enough, they should play for what i make a year. :******:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Tail a bit out of the loop as I am in Minneapolis....Minot ya say.....but in all honesty I would like to know when a team from the West last hung a banner....???


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Minot won the state hockey tournament in 1992, the last team to win from the West.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Tail, what was up with the MAGI yesterday......tough loss


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

1992 it was an all west final Minot beat Bismarck. As for the Magi at state this year I don't know what to say I wasn't there and I don't like to jump on the "it was the coaches fault band wagon" since I have coached high school hockey and know what its like to be a hero one minute and the subject of a wich hunt the next. I'm going to Grand Forks for the Sioux Badgers games and the rest of the tourney today, and will find out more but from what I could tell Minot just got beat and bad. I had a funny feeling they would be a little over confident when I saw one kid being interviewed, he actually said

"There has been a lot of talk about what we are going to do at state this year. I look at it this way, we have a better record than the Minot team that did win a title."

They took 13 trips to the sin bin compared to 1 for Central, I geuss the scouting report got out that Minot's weakpoint was a their hot heads.

I have heard it was everthing from the coach only skating 2 lines to glass at the Ralph was to high and Minot couldn't adjust to it. What a load of bull, of course most of this comes from parents that don't even know how to skate. Not that I'm a fan of the coaching staff I just don't trust the opinion of that many people.

So to answer your question they got spanked by a better team on that given day.

TC


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The parents are hard to take. I have a good friend who was a great player both high school and college. I asked him once about if he ever considered coaching. His comment was "Only at an orphanage" Kind of sums it up.


----------

